# DiscWorld anyone?



## Willis (Jul 8, 2007)

What are your favorite bits throughout the series? And you're feelings on the book?

Some random quotes 

The rumour spread through the city like wildfire (which had quite often spread through Ankh-Morpork since its citizens had learned the words “fire insurance”). 

No enemies had ever taken Ankh-Morpock. Well technically they had, quite often; the city welcomed free-spending barbarian invaders, but somehow the puzzled raiders found, after a few days, that they didn't own their horses any more, and within a couple of months they were just another minority group with its own graffiti and food shops.

As Mort scrambled behind the ornate silver saddle Death leaned down and shook Lezek’s hand.

THANK YOU, he said.

‘He’s a good lad at heart,’ said Lezek. ‘A bit dreamy, that’s all. I suppose we were all young once.’

Death considered this.

NO, he said, I DON'T THINK SO.

The Four Horsemen whose Ride presages the end of the world are known to be Death, War, Famine and Pestilence. But even less significant events have their own Horsemen. For example, the Four Horsemen of the Common Cold are Sniffles, Chesty, Nostril and Lack of Tissues; the Four Horsemen whose appearance foreshadows any public holiday are Storm, Gales, Sleet and Contra-flow. 

Sorry the stuff is so freakin funny..just one more: 

Of course, Ankh-Morpork's citizens had always claimed that the river water was incredibly pure. Any water that had passed through so many kidneys, they reasoned, had to be very pure indeed.


----------



## Nefieslab (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah i like The Hogfather and Mort. Mainly Mort. I'm sorry but Death is funny like when he tried to get drunk,

I don't have to bee drunk...i can...stop whenever i want...


----------



## Willis (Jul 8, 2007)

Death is the best character IMO.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 8, 2007)

Death, Vimes and Rincewind, my friends!!!! :] Best characters in the HISTORY OF WRITING!!!!!!

Hogfather, Night watch, Guards Guards and Lost continent!!! xD Brilliant!!


----------



## Foxee (Jul 8, 2007)

Death is Pratchett's best character IMO, and that's saying something because his characters are all fantastic! I like anything with Sam Vimes in it, too. And I laughed my way through Going Postal.

One nice thing about Pratchett...there are still so many books I haven't read yet! So it'll take me awhile to run out.  The bad thing is, once I've read a Pratchett book that's all I WANT to read.

So nice to see some fellow DiscWorld fans here!


----------



## Nefieslab (Jul 9, 2007)

so long as you are a Pratchett fan you'll never be alone...


----------



## BlackWolf (Jul 25, 2007)

I adore Terry Pratchett. He's so funny, and so deep, and such an aspie (I can't be bothered to explain the term aspie. Google it if you care. I'm an aspie, just so you know.)

My favourite character is Rincewind. My favourite quote, though, is from the Bursar; the simple, serious, and very true "perspective is a lie."


----------



## Spooky Cactus (Jul 25, 2007)

Love Terry Prattchet. Best ever has to be Going Postal, closely followed by Night Watch.

What can I say.. I love his antiheroes.


----------



## Girl in Story (Jul 25, 2007)

I freaking love Night Watch. Vimes is such an interesting character, can't get enough of him. 

Death is, of course, an incredible character. You've gotta love anthropomorphic personifications of intangible or metaphysical concepts. Especially when they're drunk.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Jul 25, 2007)

What was the name of that book with the newspaper and the vampire who kept regenerating?

My list of favorite Pratchett books:

Night Watch (Best Sam Vimes book)
Mort
The Hogfather (Best gothic character ever!)
Thief of Time
Jingo (hilarious satire on how stupid wars start)
The Wee Free Men (funny blue men in kilts)
The Color of Magic



Milo


----------



## Girl in Story (Jul 25, 2007)

You are very right about Night Watch. My brother was actually reading it out loud (for no good reason, he likes the sound of his own voice) and I came in on it about halfway through. 

That was the first time I'd ever heard Pratchett, and it was kind of a weird introduction but after that I was totally hooked.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Jul 25, 2007)

The underlying message with the lilac business struck a chord with me. Especially about our own Remembrance Day. The coppers with Vimes on that day weren't "a thin red line of 'eroes." Just people, doing their jobs, who deserve a quiet rest.

Got no business wearing a lilac if you weren't there.



Milo
It's probably the only book I ever came close enough to crying after. Lol.


----------



## Girl in Story (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh, I totally cried when I read it, but I'm a pansy. I get way too into stories. For Christ's sake, an episode of Futerama made me cry once.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 25, 2007)

MiloDaePesdan said:


> What was the name of that book with the newspaper and the vampire who kept regenerating?



The Truth!!! :] hehe!!


----------



## BlackWolf (Jul 26, 2007)

"The Truth will fet you free!" Heh. And the vampire with the daylight obsession is Otto.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jul 26, 2007)

Girl in Story said:


> Oh, I totally cried when I read it, but I'm a pansy. I get way too into stories. For Christ's sake, an episode of Futerama made me cry once.


was that the episode with frys dog? that episode was so sad (but it always makes me feel worse when i see it because it was on the day my dog died, really, though you have to admit it was kinda weird that that episode was on on the same day (especialy as it was christmas, you would expect a christmas episode!))

anyway,

i keep meaning to read pratchet. can anyone suggest a good one to get me started?


----------



## BlackWolf (Jul 26, 2007)

I know they always say "begin at the begining" but don't. The later ones are much better, and you arn't missing anything you can't catch up on. I'd suggest 'Going Postal' to start with, because it's at the start of a mini-saga and introduces you to Ankh-Morpork without making you fell as if you've missed anything.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks ^.^


----------



## Foxee (Jul 26, 2007)

Or Mort...it's a good setup for Death.


----------



## Girl in Story (Jul 26, 2007)

Crazy_dude6662 said:


> was that the episode with frys dog? that episode was so sad (but it always makes me feel worse when i see it because it was on the day my dog died, really, though you have to admit it was kinda weird that that episode was on on the same day (especialy as it was christmas, you would expect a christmas episode!))
> 
> anyway,
> 
> i keep meaning to read pratchet. can anyone suggest a good one to get me started?


 
Yeah, that was totally the episode. I'm sorry about your dog. Mine had actually died just about a week before I saw it. Creepy.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jul 26, 2007)

Girl in Story said:


> Yeah, that was totally the episode. I'm sorry about your dog. Mine had actually died just about a week before I saw it. Creepy.



weird. i blame the episode


----------



## Destroyer (Jul 27, 2007)

Start with the city watch books. I think they're the best out of the lot, especially since you'll then be familiar with a couple of the characters who show up in a number of other books. (Fred and Nobby)


----------



## quarterscot (Jul 27, 2007)

Have to return to the subject of Death getting drunk for my favourite line:

Barman: Don't you think you've had enough?
Death: I KNOW WHEN I'VE HAD ENOUGH
Barman: Yes, but everyone says that
Death: I KNOW WHEN EVERYONE'S HAD ENOUGH


----------



## Kion (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone play the discworld games? Love the scene in the first one when Rincewind is hanging off a pole really high up and death comes along saying he was passing by and was wondering if he could convince Rincewind to kill himself now to save himself time later.
Gotta love Eric aswell
Boy:I want the most beautiful girl in the world as my wife
Rincewind: Can't I just pop down the shop and get you a pack of polo's?

Still, best book is Mort by far.

P.S. Got a 1st edition signed copy of 5th elephant


----------



## BlackWolf (Aug 2, 2007)

I played the second one, but didn't get very far. Couldn't figure out what to do with the ice.

I overheard a pair of teenage girls in a bookstore once (yeah, I know! A bookstore!). They saw the Terry Pratchett bookcase and one of them said "I think there's a game called discworld." How do you spell sacriledge?


----------



## Destroyer (Aug 2, 2007)

Kion, I remember that one. That was a brilliant game. Got a bit awkward at one point though because I couldn't get the M-16 to work.


----------



## Lontepark (Jun 19, 2008)

I just started reading Guards, Guards. I was in the bookstore the other day and I picked up the book and just started reading it. I like the book, but is it a good place to start?


----------



## Foxee (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think there's a bad place to start with these, Lonte, but Guards, Guards! is a pretty good place. It's chronologically early in the Sam Vimes books. Enjoy!

I thought I was going to like Small Gods but really can't get into it. That's the first time that's happened.


----------



## Damien. (Jul 9, 2008)

Hells yeah! I love Night Watch the best, I'd have to say. I can't keep from laughing when Grimes is chasing the asshole over the top of the building and the magic-smart crows/ravens say: "What's happenin', mifter?" I love the word mifter so much I call my cat by it. It's terrible. "What's happenin' mifter?" I love it.


----------



## Squishtof (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the Discworld novels.. but I've kinda felt that the last few have been a bit.. well, lame.. but I keep buying them and reading them and enjoy them but not as much as I once did :-/ does that make me less of a Pratchett Fan? *hangs head in shame* 

Though I have to agree that Vimes and Death are two of the best characters  to be completely weird.. I've always been kinda attracted to Vimes.. :-/ definately need to get out more, I think  lol! 

Shame about his Altzeimers though..


----------

